# PREFIX and LOCALBASE (path) (aka /compat/ ) any EZ way?



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not wanting yet to set up a build server... nor
/tinderbox/...

One of the following might work?
1... a login shell with a different /usr/local before the
"real one" in the path?
2... a login shell with only a different /usr/local?
3... some custom .SHELL or .PATHsuffix ? (per man... something)
4... a mount_nullfs /usr/local updating ports, with
day-to-day some restricted shell not seeing the
mount_nullfs but the original one?
4a... /usr/local repocopied to /usr/local/compat  (and the
latter on another disk... somehow) before
upgrading as usual? 

The end result might be a /usr/local one can rsync back to
the original one, incrementally newer overwrite.  Wondering
the easiest way to obtain that result...


----------



## camelia (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure it is a good idea to unconditionally add different LOCALBASE along with default one to PATH. Some ports detect dependencies based on PATH, e.g. (BUILD|RUN)_DEPENDS sometimes don't specify ${LOCALBASE}/bin.

While changing PREFIX and PKG_DBDIR is usually enough for testing ports I can't get 32bit ports to work without modifying LOCALBASE. So, I offloaded all logic of PATH and LOCALBASE altering to a wrapper script. Now I have to only remember to prepend all commands with its name, e.g.

`$ cd graphics/acidwarp`
`$ cc32wrapper make install`
`$ cc32wrapper acidwarp`


----------

